# Multi foggers -> one trigger?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Last year I bought 6 smaller foggers at a really great price.

They are all the same model/output/etc.

I was wondering - is there a way to connect them all to one trigger? Or am I batting out of my league?

The end goal would be to create some 20' single corded trigger that would branch off to each of the foggers. One push - they all go off.

Any thoughts?


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive been looking into the same idea. I have two machines and one IR controller. I was thinking of splicing the cable for the controller. Mine use the standard C14 plug, (common female computer power cord) I dont have much to lose since my machines are old and due for replacement. I hope to work on it tonight and will let you know.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Should be no problem. Its taking an output from one prong on the switch plug, and when you depress the switch it just connects to the other prong going back in. Its really no different than setting off 20 controllers with one trigger. I hope you have the three prong plugs, otherwise its going to be harder. I would open up the switch, and take a look at it, and maybe hook up 12 VDC to one of the prongs on the switch, hit the switch, and figure out which prong is being used as the return. Then you just need to wire into the backs of the sockets where those prongs would normally fit.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

So I tested it tonight. I cut off the female (C14) plugs from three computer power extension cables. Spliced these together, taped it up and plugged the controller in one end and two fog machines on the other. Both machines worked together. Im sure it can be done better like Hippofeet mentioned, but this was simple and dirty. It appears that both machines need to charged, heated whatever you call it when its ready to release fog before the ready light comes on. Im running two 400 watt cheapos that were made 6 years apart from different manufacturers. 

good luck.
DZ


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and experimentation. I figured it could probably be done - but don't have the expertise - just the hunch! thanks!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a good and simple way to do it. The only possible issue I see is you would want to keep all foggers plugged into the same outlet as well.

Your house is basically wired to two 110volt legs. They are always at opposite polarity, so this is where your 220V comes from to run big things like stoves and clothes driers.

This shows the basics, they call it 120V/240V:









BUT - both of these 110V legs are used in separate areas of the house - and it could even be one outlet is on one leg while one right beside it is on the other leg. This doesn't really pose an issue in normal use as you have an item plugged into one outlet or the other. But if you happen to plug the foggers into separate legs (say you want to fog two different rooms) then run the timers to a common point, you would have a 220V short circuit between the two foggers when the timer circuit closes.

The other option would be to use a DVM to test the two outlets you want to use, but that is a little more complex task.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

good information! I plan to use the same power strip so Ill be okay.


----------

